# Bowhunting corn early in year



## psycobillycadilac (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm going to be bowhunting ND for the first time this fall and curious to how other bowhunters would hunt a corn field. I was thinking of hunting the trails in and out of the corn with ground blinds, any advice I would be grateful.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea, just make sure you have permission from the landowner in writing if the field hasn't been harvested.


----------

